# طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

* طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

"صندوق صغير" يغيّر وجه الطاقة في العالم! 

الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12






المخترع حسن السيد حمزة توصل المخترع المصري حسن السيد حمزة إلى ابتكار ربما يقلب كل الموازين في مجال الطاقة رأساً على عقب، وذلك عبر طريقة جديدة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية النظيفة من الصوت، والهواء المضغوط الذي يساعد في تشغيل المركبات بما فيها السيارات، القطارات، الطائرات، الدبابات، السفن، وجميع المحركات ومولدات الكهرباء التى تدار بمشتقات النفط، وكذلك إضاءة جميع مدن العالم. 

وطاقة الهواء المضغوط بناء على الابتكار الجديد تستطيع تشغيل أي توربين أو "دريل"، فالدبابة مثلا في حالة عدم وجود شحن في البطارية تقوم بفتح الهواء المضغوط من خزان بداخل الدبابة 75 بارا ثم يضغط الهواء على البساتم فتقوم بتشغيل الموتور ثم يفصل الهواء ويدخل مكانه الوقود وتبدأ الدائرة من جديد إلى الدينامو إلى البطارية مرة أخرى. 
سر الاختراع  يقول حسن حمزة: "إننا لو نظرنا إلى طواحين الهواء بتشغيل المروحة العلوية للطاحونة حتى تصل السرعة إلى التوربين الأخير خمسة آلاف لفة في الدقيقة الواحدة، ومن هنا جاءتني فكرة عمل جهاز لتوليد طاقة الهواء المضغوط مستقل بذاته ببطارية 12 فولت بدائرة مغلقة". 



وفكرة الاختراع ببساطة هي عبارة عن بطارية 12 فولت كهرباء تصدر من البطارية إلى جهاز الصوت" سر الاختراع" وهو عبارة عن صندوق صغير لا يزيد حجمه على 10 سم طول ،20 سم عرض يشبه الهواتف العامة ذو شاشة تشبه شاشة الكمبيوتر تشتمل على كل البيانات لتشغيل وإدارة السيارة عن طريق توليد الهواء بقوة هائلة إلى دينامو السيارة أو المركبة وهنا يبدأ تشغيل السيارة عبر عملية بسيطة لا تستغرق ثواني قليلة. 

ويتم تشغيل هذا الجهاز إما بكارت ممغنط ذي أرقام خاص لشحنه أو بإشارة شحن من القمر الصناعي الحديث بالشركة التى سوف تقوم بإنتاج الجهاز حيث سيكون لها فقط صلاحية شحن الجهاز او صيانته ولن يستطيع أي شخص القيام بذلك لذكاء وسرية الجهاز الشديدة .. والأشياء المبتكرة في هذا الجهاز يمكن حصرها فى : سمارت كارت "ديجيتال بالتقنية الرقمية" وجهاز الصوت لاستقبال الإشارات لفتح الشفرة..وتصل تكلفة الجهاز من 300إلى 500 يورو. 

ويؤكد المخترع أنه بدأ منذ ثلاثة أعوام في عمل هذا الجهاز، وبعد أن أثبتت التجربة نجاحها قام بتسجيل براءة الاختراع في "أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا" في القاهرة، برقم 80336، وذلك عن "توليد الطاقة من الصوت"كما قام أيضاً بترجمة الوصف التفصيلي للاختراع والرسم الهندسي في (بي سي تي) وهذا التسجيل يضم 123 دولة بتسجيل براءات الاختراعات وبهذا يكون قد تم تسجيل الاختراع على مستوى العالم للمحافظة عليه وحمايتها من السرقة. 

ويصف مخترع الجهاز الطاقات المتوفرة حاليا مثل البنزين والكهرباء بأنها طاقات مكلفة وليست صديقة للبيئة، مقارنة باختراعه الذى يحارب التلوث، وكذلك يمنع سرقة السيارة حيث أنها ستعمل بالكارت وليس بالمفتاح كما هو متبع حالياً، وذلك عن طريق دائرة كهرومغناطيسية فعند دخول الكارت في جهاز الصوت تظهر على شاشة الجهاز الإرشادات الخاصة بالتشغيل وهى عبارة عن ضغط رقم سرى يحفظه مالك السيارة بعدها يبدأ الجهاز توليد الطاقة لتشغيل السيارة ولن يبقى من السيارة بعد استخدام الجهاز إلا صندوق التروس بعد أن يتم تحديثه ومناول الحركة الأتوماتيك وسوف يتم الاستغناء عن "المارش" و"الأسبراتير" و"البوجيهات" و"البستم" و"الريدياتير" و"الشكمان" وطلمبة الماء. 

وتشبه هذه الفكرة إلى حد ما فكرة توليد الكهرباء من الماء المستخدمة حالياً في "السد العالي" هذا إلى جانب أن الطاقة ستظل موجودة بالسيارة إلى مالا نهاية مادام جهاز الصوت قد تم شحنه. 

ومن مميزات هذا الجهاز أنه قد يؤدى إلى انخفاض التكلفة الفعلية بالسيارة إلى أدنى حد بحيث ينخفض السعر إلى أكثر من 75% عن سعرها الحالي، وعدم قابلية السيارة للحريق ، وذلك لعدم وجود وقود بداخلها. 
http://www.mawhopon.net/upload/image...0hamza%202.jpg

ويوضح المخترع أنه قام بمخاطبة العديد من شركات السيارات لعرض الاختراع عليها وقد قام العديد منها بطلب تفاصيل الاختراع لدراسته إلا أنه يخشى على الاختراع من سرقته حيث يقوم بإعطاء جميع التفاصيل والبيانات للشركة لأن فوائد هذا الاختراع عديدة منها توفير طاقة بديلة عن الطاقة التقليدية بأجهزة يمكن تنفيذها بسهولة إلى جانب المحافظة على البيئة من التلوث الناتج عن الطاقة النفطية أو الطاقة الذرية أو المشتقات الأخرى. فالسيارة التى ستعمل بالنظام الجديد ليس لها أي عادم ولا تصدر صوتا أو إزعاجا على الإطلاق. 

وطالب حسن حمزة الشركات الصناعية الكبيرة بتنفيذ هذا الاختراع وإدخاله حيز التنفيذ لاستفادة البشرية منه ، فالشركات التى تقوم بتنفيذ هذا المشروع هي التى تقوم ببيع هذا الجهاز للشركات الأخرى مثل شركات السيارات والطيارات والقطارات وجميع ما يدار بالمحركات فهي التى تصنع الكارت لتشغيل الجهاز ، ويمكن إقامة قمر اصطناعي خاص بشحن وتشغيل هذه الأجهزة جميعها من على بعد مثل التلفزيون المحمول أو قنوات التلفزيون المشفرة الخاصة وهذا الجهاز أيضاً يمكنه توليد القوة الكهربائية لجميع مدن العالم والمناطق الصناعية لأعوام طويلة دون توقف.
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=90
​*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

الحمدلله ... مجال الطاقة المتجددة بدأ يأخذ صدى كبير في الدول العربية ...

والامل كبير أن نلحق بالركب في هذا المجال ...

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ... وماشاء الله مصر كنز من العلماء لا ينقصه سوى قادة يستثمرو قدارتهم ...


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على التثبيت
وفعلاً الموضوع يبدو طفرة لكن من لهؤلاء الأفذاذ في بلاد الفراعنة !
إن شاء الله ممكن اتصل بالمخترع وأطلب عمل لقاء معه هنا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2009)

فكرة أكثر من رائعة أهي بشر ... أنا بانتظار أخبارك


----------



## aminabdulhady (23 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> من لهؤلاء الأفذاذ في بلاد الفراعنة !



الله لنا ولكم يا أخ بشر


----------



## إسلام علي (30 يوليو 2009)

هاتف وإيميل المخترع
لو أمامك أخي الكريم خطة استضافة فلتعرفني بها لإستضافته أو تتواصل أنت معه مباشرة
مع التحية

----------------- 
-----------------

 تم حذف وسيلة الإتصال وفقا لشروط الملتقى

ويمكن الإتصال على الخاص بالملتقى بالمهندس إسلام علي 
للحصول عليها.


----------



## fagrelsabah (31 يوليو 2009)

خبر اكثر من رائع وربنا يوفقه دائما للخير 

ولكن لدى سؤال 

ماذا تعنى تلك الجملة ؟ فلم افهمها ؟ 


*إدارة السيارة عن طريق توليد الهواء بقوة هائلة إلى دينامو السيارة أو المركبة وهنا يبدأ تشغيل السيارة عبر عملية بسيطة لا تستغرق ثواني قليلة. 
*


----------



## Amjad79 (8 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة ممتازة وفقك الله لما فيه رضاه 

ولو سمحت ممكن تفصيل اكثر عن الموضوع لفهمه اكثر


----------



## الساحر (12 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وشيق وانا انتطر الجديد


----------



## إسلام علي (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
الزميل المشرف ممكن يتصل بالمخترع ويرتب معه لقاء هنا 
لمن يريد المزيد حول الإختراع الذي أحسبه عبقري


----------



## engamratta (20 أغسطس 2009)

اللي انا فهمته انه بيستخدم ضغط موجات الصوت لان الصوت عبارة عن موجات ميكانيكية وبيطبق عليه فكرة طواحين الهوا


----------



## engamratta (20 أغسطس 2009)

طب انا عايز اسأل المخترع اقعد كام سنه لغاية ما سجله
والفني اللي فحص اختراعه فهمه ازاي:75:


----------



## الساحر (20 أغسطس 2009)

انا اقرا فيه كل يوم بس مفهمتس:85:......................ز:81:


----------



## وضاح اليافعي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا خي على موضوعك ونأمل ان يكون انتاج هذا في دولنا العربيه قبل ما يسرقه منا الغرب وشكرا


----------



## الساحر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.....................


----------



## mhamad-18 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة 
إلى الأمام ان شاء الله


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكل من سعى الى تطوير حال الانسانيه الى حال افضل والحمد لله ان يكون منا من شغل نفسه وفكره لتغيير حال البشر الى الافضل 
احسنت انت واحسن مخترع هذا الامر -شكرا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مع احترامنا للمخترع ولكن كل الى كتبه ليس هو فكرة الاختراع الاختراع شي اخر .


----------



## إسلام علي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يا شباب تليفون المخترع موجود عندكم
يا ريت اللي عنده سؤال يتصل بيه مش هيكلفه كتير


----------



## tanji12 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة الى الامام


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف استطيع التواصل مع المخترع العبقري


----------



## م.عماد ك (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك المولى


----------



## MZI (24 ديسمبر 2009)

كل التقدير والثناء لأخينا حسن
ولكن الى متى تبقى هذه الإختراعات وما اكثرها في عالمنا العربي مجرد حبر على ورق ؟


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* 
 من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​*​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 مايو 2010)

للرفع ..............


----------



## قصي أبو بشار (17 مايو 2010)

عذرا أخي الكريم اسلام يبدوإنك إنسان ليك إلمام جيد وعلم واسعوعليه لا يليق بك ذكر طائفة مسلمة بما لا يرضي الله عز و جل لأنك بهذا لا ترضي إلا أعداء الله و الإسلام 
أرجو لك التوفيق و الصلاح
أنا أعرف أن هذا الموقع الكريم يهتم بالعلوم و ليس منبر لبث الأحقاد و العداوة و إلا لا يشرفني أن ان أكون من ضمن متصفحيه


----------



## maghmoor (18 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
الفكرة رائعة بهذا الخصوص وقد طرحتها ضمن فكرة انشاء قسم البحوث الجديد في الملتقى والذي يشمل اقسام الهندسة كلها تقريبا"واشرت في مقترحي الى اهمية توسيع دائرة البحوث لتشمل مصادر الطاقة لمتجددة ومنها الشمسية والرياح والطاقة الجوفية للبراكين وغيرها كثير.
ارجواان يبث في هذه المقترحات لما فيه من تطوير وابداع وتشجيع للبحوث الواعدة في مجال خلق بيئة نظيفة ومستدامة!!


----------



## المستكشف الغريب (30 يونيو 2010)

ان شاء الله سوف يكون منبع جديد للمبدعين العرب والمسلمين في هذا المجال مجال الطاقة المتجددة والمجانية اسال الله ان يوفق الجميع


----------

